

Author Joe Hill experiments with free ebook bundling via Shelfie app - kamilszybalski
http://joehillsthrills.tumblr.com/

======
andrewla
I'm surprised I haven't heard of this service before. The discovery comes
unfortunately after a large pruning of my physical book collection, but I
can't wait to try this out when I get home on the remainder.

The requirement of writing your name on the copyright page is reasonable to
prevent multiple people from claiming the same ebook, but for my use case, I
would like to sell/donate the physical book (i.e. recover the physical space
currently occupied by the book), and I feel awkward doing that with a book
that has been inscribed to myself.

~~~
kamilszybalski
Thanks Andrew. We've currently managed to sign deals with 426 publishers to
allow our users download to 113,098 ebooks either for free or at a deep
discounted. On average we see ~15% of the books on our users shelves currently
available, we know this will drastically increase as we add the remaining 3
BIG publishers.

